# Motorhome on own drive advise



## chrisndeb (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi All
I know this has been discussed before but this is a bit different,so I need a bit of advise please. We keep our Kon tiki on our drive which is legal no bylaws on my house we have a lowered kerb BUT our new neighbour has made it clear he dont want us to keep it here (thats another long story) . He is now either overhanging our drive or parking so close its very hard for me to get off I had to ask him to move his car yesterday as he was overhanging, which he did but right to the very edge of my drop kerb.We dont have parking problems where we live there is always loads of space.Why are people like this? HELP??? Chris


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

chrisndeb said:


> Hi All
> I know this has been discussed before but this is a bit different,so I need a bit of advise please. We keep our Kon tiki on our drive which is legal no bylaws on my house we have a lowered kerb BUT our new neighbour has made it clear he dont want us to keep it here (thats another long story) . He is now either overhanging our drive or parking so close its very hard for me to get off I had to ask him to move his car yesterday as he was overhanging, which he did but right to the very edge of my drop kerb.We dont have parking problems where we live there is always loads of space.Why are people like this? HELP??? Chris


One word.... Jealousy I am afraid.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"Why are people like this?"

Perhaps because he appreciates the legal bottom line and as asking hasn't worked he is doing what he can legally do to persuade you to eliminate the eyesore.

IMHO jealousy probably wouldn't come into it; the same as it doesn't come into the waving or not waving argument, though many perceive it does.

Dave


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

*Parking*

Try seeing it from your neighbours perspective. Would you like a large white box parked next to your house every day? Not so bad on say a spacious 1930's estate with clear property boundaries but awful on tightly packed estates.

I presume your new neighbour bought his house knowing you we parking your van there. Or was it not there when he viewed the house and it has come as a shock?

We had a similar problem with a previous neighbour who said the sun reflected off our van into their living room. We visited their house and realised they were right. We changed the angle at which we parked the van and also kept it in secure storage when not in regular use. It didn't completely solve the problem for the neighbour and it did inconvenience us somewhat. However, we enjoyed excellent relations with the neighbour for many years thereafter.

Can you move your drive? Our current drive has a 3 foot wide border down the edge to separate it from the neighbours (they removed theirs). We widened the drive the other way to give us the space - we got Council permission to drop the kerb. We didn't do it to park the motorhome but another car.

Our drop kerb is part of the highway and not part of our land so in theory anyone can access the small strip of land providing they are not creating a highways offence eg blocking a drive that is in regular use or blocking pedestrians.

On balance I side with neighbours in the these disputes. I've motorhomed and caravanned for over 17 years and have always taken reasonable steps to build good neighbourhood relations. I accept that not every neighbour responds to such efforts.

I also feel secure storage away from the house is a better option for parking motorhomes on a long term basis.


----------



## chrisndeb (Feb 7, 2007)

In answer to some questions raised, He has got a grudge on me a he has a larger house but I (and people on his other side ) have a larger plot inc a 50ft drive and garage he can not understand why. He employed a solictor and surveyor and has now put up a 7ft fence up the boundary, if he had put it 1 inch over my van would of gone to the top of my drive in no ones way.He said as he was putting up the fence "you wont get that on here now". He has no drive but has planning to make one so he can park his BIG WHITE VAN on it. Our van was there when he viewed and purchased his house. We live in a one way street and my van does not restrict any view.We have caravaned for 17 years and always kept it in storage at £500 a year but now we have our motorhome we said we would (and we do) use it so much more with keeping it at home and save on fees, also I can tinker about. Thanks


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

chrisndeb said:


> In answer to some questions raised, He has got a grudge on me a he has a larger house but I (and people on his other side ) have a larger plot inc a 50ft drive and garage he can not understand why. He employed a solictor and surveyor and has now put up a 7ft fence up the boundary, if he had put it 1 inch over my van would of gone to the top of my drive in no ones way.He said as he was putting up the fence "you wont get that on here now". He has no drive but has planning to make one so he can park his BIG WHITE VAN on it. Our van was there when he viewed and purchased his house. We live in a one way street and my van does not restrict any view.We have caravaned for 17 years and always kept it in storage at £500 a year but now we have our motorhome we said we would (and we do) use it so much more with keeping it at home and save on fees, also I can tinker about. Thanks


I am not sure but I believe that the max height of a boundary fence cannot be higher than 6' and that the 'rough' side has to be facing the owners land. Suggest you check to see if he has planning permission.

Sounds like people buying a house near an old established airfield and then complaining about planes.


----------



## 97984 (Mar 5, 2006)

Quote 'Sounds like people buying a house near an old established airfield and then complaining about planes'.

We bought a house near an established airfield...still like to have a moan about the incessant noise from Hercules taxi-ing on runway :wink:


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

cneate said:


> Quote 'Sounds like people buying a house near an old established airfield and then complaining about planes'.
> 
> We bought a house near an established airfield...still like to have a moan about the incessant noise from Hercules taxi-ing on runway :wink:


Shush, I am sure her indoors isn't a Hercules!


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

chrisndeb said:


> I need a bit of advise please


What advice are you asking for? If it's simply why people are objectionable, then that's a question for the pub. :roll:

Dougie.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

chrisndeb said:


> In answer to some questions raised, He has got a grudge on me a he has a larger house but I (and people on his other side ) have a larger plot inc a 50ft drive and garage he can not understand why. He employed a solictor and surveyor and has now put up a 7ft fence up the boundary, if he had put it 1 inch over my van would of gone to the top of my drive in no ones way.He said as he was putting up the fence "you wont get that on here now". He has no drive but has planning to make one so he can park his BIG WHITE VAN on it. Our van was there when he viewed and purchased his house. We live in a one way street and my van does not restrict any view.We have caravaned for 17 years and always kept it in storage at £500 a year but now we have our motorhome we said we would (and we do) use it so much more with keeping it at home and save on fees, also I can tinker about. Thanks


From the info you have provided it would appear that this person is not someone you could reason with, as he has taken such a hostile stance at the outset. Negotiation may arise when he is looking for approval re planning permission for driveway (if indeed this is necessary) this may enable you to come to some sort of compromise which will please both parties or at least de escalate the situation till this can be reached. If you felt so inclined you could tactically park your vehicle on the road in a manner where he cannot park his perhaps in an effort to demonstrate his inconsiderate behaviour. You would still be entitled to contact the police if a vehicle is parked in such a manner as to prevent you entering/exiting your driveway safely. Downside of this is that it may escalate the current situation.
You would have to check your title deeds to establish height restrictions and your boundarys as it does seem strange that by him putting up a fence you seem to now have limited access to your own drive.
Best solution is always to endeavor to talk to the person before contacting police who should be a last resort. Best of luck!!!


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I sense solicitor enrichment here.

I understand that neighbour disagreements are the icing on the cake or is that their bread and butter? 

Probably both!

The advice that is always given is to try and resolve it amicably as there is rarely a satisfactory outcome otherwise.

Is it worth eating humble pie and grovelling?


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

You sound just like the townies who move to our villages and complain about the birds singing early in the mornings and the cows and pigs stinking and the sh-te on the roads. Weve all got nasty habits and things wrong with us that others dont like, We're not allowed to have bonfires anymore even in the country because of do-gooders and grockles like you lot. We put up with thousands of you in your white vans clogging our roads up on the way to the coast every weekend and have to make constant detours and find short cuts to avoid you so that we can carry on our happy way of life. Live and let Live I say, ive got no time for anybody who doesnt.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Where did that come from?


----------



## chrisndeb (Feb 7, 2007)

Fences should only be 6ft and no more than 3.3 at the road end of the drive his is slightly taller at this point and I have the rough side but so be it im easy going live and let live. He already has permission for drop kerb. The reason he thought I wouldn't get it on after fitting the fence was I used to reverse it on as we only had a 1ft chain link fence now I have to be very careful and drive it on with the concrete posts. Advice im after is really what would you do I hate any form of upset. He lives only part time here 3-5 days a week he has a house in Birmingham we have heard. Thanks Chris


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

TonyHunt said:


> do-gooders and grockles like you lot....
> Live and let Live I say, ive got no time for anybody who doesnt.


But that's clearly not the case, is it? You've spent some of your valuable time thumping the table & snarling away nicely here. Good to see you're entering into the spirit of the forums. Why bother coming here? Probably just my naivety, but don't quite understand. The guy needs advice, not the contents of your - or anyone else's - spleen.

Dougie.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Hi Chris hard one really due to your neighbours hostile postion. I would check his fence is built on his land and not yours!!! Perhaps leave situation as is but if he overhangs your drive keep asking him to move he will soon get fed up hopefully. If not you will really have no other option than to involve a third party be it police or as someone else mentioned lawyer. If there are no covenants or restrictions on your title deeds as to parking then you need do nothing.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

From what I was told when i had a dropped kerb you can get assistance from your local council. As i understand it, the first instance your drive is obstructed call the police to get the vehicle moved. The second time the police will report the problem to the local council, who will then paint lines and a 'KEEP CLEAR' sign on the road ( costs you £100 approx ) which designates you entry parameters. Anyone then parking within those lines are committing an parking offence.


----------



## 104705 (May 24, 2007)

With regards to fence height check the rules, but last time I looked for my house it was 2m behind the house front line, and 1 metre in front. Hedges no restriction. As to rough or smooth, this is politeness not regulation, in that on your fence, you always give your neighbour the best view. I have been involved in a neighbour dispute, 100% of my actions legal, but it isn't an easy atmosphere to live in. At the end of the day, it all depends on what you are prepared to accept for being right?

Another point has been raised, nusiance prior to purchase. This does not hold. If a nusiance exisits, then it does not matter if it was there at the time of purchase. There are no 'grandfather' rights. But they do have to prove unreasonable nusiance. If he has involved solicitors and you haven't received a letter, then I personally would assume that there was not a complaint to be made.


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

when you know your going out in your motorhome Why don't you park your car in front of your property in advance leaving you enough room to manoeuvre your van out 
Play the miserable *wat at his own game
Alan H


----------



## Biznoz (Nov 6, 2005)

Something else worth considering if you are parking outside your house on a driveway its a great advert to 'people' that you rather didn't know that you are away from the house!!


----------



## chrisndeb (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi 
Thanks for all the help, I do park the van outside on the road the night before any planned trip, its just the unplanned spur of th moment get aways if his car is so close im gonna struggle so I guess its gonna be a case of try and get off if not ask him to move.We are thinking of put a very polite note through his door (humble pie) but Im sure he is the sort that would screw it up and chuck it in my garden. I dont understand people like him he is new to the street and he`s upsetting people that have lived here years (means nothing today), and we are so easy going if I can help I will but hey its a new year maybe our note may work! Thanks Chris


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

It makes you wonder why he moved from his previous address. What do people get out of acting like pratts. 
I am lucky to have tolerant neighbours.
Sometimes when it is out on the road I have been asked politely if I could move it a wee bit so they can get their car in or out of the garage.
Very big car, crap driver,I gladly do it so the van doesn't get hit.
Why not suggest that he parks his white van so he can't see your wonderful motorhome. Failing that ask him if he knows what an ASBO is.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Why not suggest he can park in your drive when you are away in your motorhome. That way he thinks you are being friendly, and you get added security in that your house appears to be occupied. I did that with a neighbour, now we get on like a house on fire!


----------



## chrisndeb (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi
Very good bigfoot, as I said If I can help I would so I would always move my van or car for anyone, in fact the day he moved in our car was outside he knocked on my door asked me to move it which I did and I offered to help him unload although he declined my offer.


----------



## chrisndeb (Feb 7, 2007)

Aleady have a neighbour park on our drive when we are away. I bet he does anyway. whoops that not nice. haha


----------



## elsiekay (Aug 28, 2007)

My experience tells me that there is " no pleasing some folk" regardless of what you do. We have lived in our bungalow for nearly 25 years and get on really well with our near neighbours. Some are quite elderly and we have always helped out when needed with little repairs/lifts etc. When we decided to take the plunge and buy our van, one of our first concerns was the neighbour's reactions so we went round to each of them, explained we were going to get a van and park it on our drive. Everyone said no problem and good luck.
When we finally got our Clubman (not exactly massive) we parked it on the drive and it ,and most of the neighbours, is fine. However,we heard that one has been moaning about it behind our back, even though she can't even see it from her window! Nothing has been said to us directly, of course!
We now take the view that we did everything we could to be reasonable and we are now going to enjoy our van whatever anyone says. You can bend over too far to accommodate other people but we now think life is too short to worry. Some people will always be awkward, whatever you do and the more you try to please them, the worse they get.
Good luck with it anyway!  
Steve and Lyn


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

TonyHunt said:


> You sound just like the townies who move to our villages and complain about the birds singing early in the mornings and the cows and pigs stinking and the sh-te on the roads. Weve all got nasty habits and things wrong with us that others dont like, We're not allowed to have bonfires anymore even in the country because of do-gooders and grockles like you lot. We put up with thousands of you in your white vans clogging our roads up on the way to the coast every weekend and have to make constant detours and find short cuts to avoid you so that we can carry on our happy way of life. Live and let Live I say, ive got no time for anybody who doesnt.


One assumes when you say "our roads" you mean the roads that belong to every man, woman, and child in this country, don't you ? 
Wobby


----------



## chrisndeb (Feb 7, 2007)

TonyHunt said:


> You sound just like the townies who move to our villages and complain about the birds singing early in the mornings and the cows and pigs stinking and the sh-te on the roads. Weve all got nasty habits and things wrong with us that others dont like, We're not allowed to have bonfires anymore even in the country because of do-gooders and grockles like you lot. We put up with thousands of you in your white vans clogging our roads up on the way to the coast every weekend and have to make constant detours and find short cuts to avoid you so that we can carry on our happy way of life. Live and let Live I say, ive got no time for anybody who doesnt.


sorry dont get where this came from? or who its aimed at? am I missing the point.


----------



## chrisndeb (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi 
Just to finish off ( maybe a further post to let you know the outcome), Ive ask him a few times now to move his van back which he has all be it 6/8 inches, but today infact 5 mins ago we have eaton humble pie and written a creepy letter. Fingers crossed this will work. How sad some people are. Thanks for all your support. Chris


----------



## chrisndeb (Feb 7, 2007)

Well anyone who has or is reading this one take note as I did A LITTLE BIT OF HUMBLE PIE GOES A LONG WAY its been a little over a week now the the parking is fantastic he parks at least a foot away from my drive now. Just for info I did speak to the police and was told if an obstruction of a drive is caused they can be called to tell the obstructer to move the obstruction or they have the power to move it, I said what do you class as an obstruction is it just parking over the dropped kerb? the answer was " obstructing you from getting off your drive safely ". Thanks for all your posts Chris


----------



## 102731 (Jan 30, 2007)

Seems to me this guy needs a slap! ](*,) 
Neighbour disputes are always difficult, especially these days when, many times, neighbours are just the people you live next door to.
Do remember that a dispute that gets out of hand may need to be declared if you come to sell your house. I tend to keep a low profile if I can and keep my temper in check.
Did I suggest giving him a slap?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Nicely done Chris. 

The whole point of the exercise was to achieve your objective.

t really doesn't matter if the idiot next door wears a permanent smirk because he thinks he made you grovel.

You can keep yours (_smirk that is_) well hidden in the knowledge that you won in the end, and without it getting out of hand!!

Cheers


----------

